# When can I transition to homemade food for my pup?



## BlueRidgeV (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi! New member here! I have a wonderfully healthy and happy 11 week old female pup (see pic of my husband, 1 of 3 sons, and Sidney). We are wondering if, when, and how, we can begin to transition her to a "homemade" diet. I am happy to make her whatever might be healthy for her. My grandparents had purebreds in the past that thrived on kitchen "scraps" (egg shells, meat, veggies, etc). Or should Vizsla's remain on kibble? Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would kept her on kibble, until you research a balanced homemade diet.
You wouldn't want her to be lacking any of the proper nutrients, a growing puppy needs.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i agree with TR, furthermore i would consult the breeder. They have usually a ton of experience related to nutrition.


----------



## BlueRidgeV (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks! I have done some research...but there is still more I need to do  I just didn't know if someone had experience as to when a Vizsla, in particular, could be transitioned. I will reach out to the breeder as well. Thanks again!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've tried many "diets" with my Vizlsas through the years, and do adjust their diet during higher stress periods, but dry food is the mainstay.
I don't really mess about with the puppies basic diet until they've gotten their full adult size, which takes about 8-10 months. They won't have their adult weight, but their frame size should be about set. Messing around with a puppies food can have some real negative consequences. If the puppy is doing fine, gaining weight, eats well, and the Vet likes their looks, I don't change it.
While they're puppies, the first 4 months or so, it's just a high quality dry dog food, and high quality treats. Between 4-6 months I start to introduce cooked chicken, beef, rice. I've never really fed "table scraps" other than small amounts of leftover proteins,, or steamed rice.
Finn is one year old, and his daily diet is 4 cups of Orijen Large Puppy food, mixed with a 1/2 cup of cooked chicken, or cooked beef at each meal. Some days he doesn't eat it all, or eat every meal, but he is still offered the opportunity. He also gets a 1/2 dozen or so biscuits. Yes, the occasional bacon and maybe a small amount of scrambled egg is fed, but that is rare, and just an indulged treat on my part.
There are many fine dog foods available that make it easier, but I completely understand your desire to feed the best that you can.


----------

